# New stainless appliances



## poolecw (Oct 9, 2008)

WE just installed new GE Profile stainless appliances in our new house. The appliances came packaged in that blue plastic film for scratch protection. An appliance salesman once told me to clean new stainless appliances with lighter fluid to get the glue residue off. He also said not to use stainless cleaner but instead use Pledge (furniture polish) to clean the stainless...this would prevent the notorious finger prints from getting on the stainless.

Anyone else heard of doing this? Any other suggestions for keeping the smudges off?

Thanks


----------



## concretemasonry (Oct 10, 2006)

Those are possibly not real stainless, but a coating and poly applied. - Check with a magnet since stainless is usually not magnetic.


----------



## jerryh3 (Dec 10, 2007)

GE Profile should be real SS. I use the SS polish from Cerema-Bryte. It works pretty good. It's a mineral oil based polish, so it's probably similar to the pledge. There should have been a sample of the polish and cook top cleaner with the appliances.


----------

